# Stihl chain saw



## nrcrash (Aug 17, 2012)

Look at a used 038 and I was wondering what I should be paying for it or if it is worth it. The add reads- for sale older stihl 038 super chainsaw av 20 inch bar newer chain used once not as quiet as the newer saws $300 

I would appriciate any advice


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 17, 2012)

Not much advice but I always hesitate when they say it has been used only once.


----------



## jeff_t (Aug 17, 2012)

038 is a good old saw. They were made for a long time. I don't think the super was as common as the av or mag. I believe they were 66-7 cc. 

I wouldn't pay $300 unless it was perfect. That saw is likely at least 20 years old. Probably wasn't $300 new.


----------



## DanCorcoran (Aug 17, 2012)

nrcrash said:


> Look at a used 038 and I was wondering what I should be paying for it or if it is worth it. The add reads- for sale older stihl 038 super chainsaw av 20 inch bar newer chain used once not as quiet as the newer saws $300
> 
> I would appriciate any advice


 
My guess would be that "only used once" means by the current owner, not since it was new.


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 17, 2012)

My guess is the "Newer Chain" was only used once.

If it can be had for cheaper and its a decent runner, I would be interested.


----------



## weatherguy (Aug 17, 2012)

DanCorcoran said:


> My guess would be that "only used once" means by the current owner, not since it was new.


 
I think he means only cut once with the new chain, which means its new anymore


----------



## amateur cutter (Aug 17, 2012)

$ 200.00 tops, $ 250.00 if it's mint condition. For $ 300.00, I'm gonna pull the muffler, compression test it, & pull covers & caps to inspect fuel lines, seals, carb etc. If you squirm or hesitate at my inspection request I'm walkin. A C


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 17, 2012)

amateur cutter said:


> $ 200.00 tops, $ 250.00 if it's mint condition. For $ 300.00, I'm gonna pull the muffler, compression test it, & pull covers & caps to inspect fuel lines, seals, carb etc. If you squirm or hesitate at my inspection request I'm walkin. A C



Here is a Gem... For that price (almost $700)!! I would buy a new MS 362! But these are some of the outrageous prices around me.. Stihl Holds There Value... But not that much 

http://cleveland.craigslist.org/tls/3212311957.html

 STIHL 076 Chainsaw - $625 (Brunswick, Ohio)

Date: 2012-08-17,4:28PM EDT Reply to: xmfkt-3212311957@sale.craigslist.org

STIHL 076 Chainsaw with 30" new bar & chain. 111cc "MONSTER",runs perfectly


----------



## clemsonfor (Aug 18, 2012)

Yea im thinking $200 for it, going by sight unseen. Forget how old the chain is, he could of hut the dirt for a split second and dulled that chain to sawdust capability.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 18, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Here is a Gem... For that price (almost $700)!! I would buy a new MS 362! But these are some of the outrageous prices around me.. Stihl Holds There Value... But not that much
> 
> http://cleveland.craigslist.org/tls/3212311957.html
> 
> ...


 
If he's asking $625, I wouldnt be offering "almost $700". 

Dealers around here would be asking $625 for that saw.  Granted, they go over the saw, replace any worn parts, tune it, and offer a 30 - 90 day warranty.


----------



## ScotO (Aug 19, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Here is a Gem... For that price (almost $700)!! I would buy a new MS 362! But these are some of the outrageous prices around me.. Stihl Holds There Value... But not that much
> 
> http://cleveland.craigslist.org/tls/3212311957.html
> 
> ...


Dex, that is a pretty good deal for that saw, if it's what I think it is. Look closely at the air cleaner cover, I'm pretty sure that is actually a 076AV 'Super'. The had a velocity stack between the carburetor and cylinder, which made the air cleaner cover sit up higher. If that is the case, that is a chitload of saw for $625.00. Looks like it's in decent condition too! I'd be all over that thing.


----------



## ScotO (Aug 19, 2012)

Joful said:


> If he's asking $625, I wouldnt be offering "almost $700".
> 
> Dealers around here would be asking $625 for that saw. Granted, they go over the saw, replace any worn parts, tune it, and offer a 30 - 90 day warranty.


 If that saw is actually a 'Super' with the wrong air cleaner cover, that's one hard to find saw.


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 19, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> If that saw is actually a 'Super' with the wrong air cleaner cover, that's one hard to find saw.



Did you look at the other photos in the link? One is a side shot, other is from the top...





View attachment 72253
View attachment 72254


----------



## ScotO (Aug 19, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Did you look at the other photos in the link? One is a side shot, other is from the top...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yeah, the air filter cover looks to be sitting higher than a standard 076, that would be the giveaway.  That's the main difference.  you'd have to take off the carburetor to really be sure, but I am pretty sure that's a 'Super'.  I've included a pic of the standard 076, and one of the 076 Super.  Note the height of the air filter cover.....


----------



## ScotO (Aug 19, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Did you look at the other photos in the link? One is a side shot, other is from the top...


 Dex, offer him $450.00 cash, and work from there.  Check it over good, if that is a 'Super', it's worth a look.


----------



## Highbeam (Aug 22, 2012)

I know it is deceiving but a nice new white stihl bar does not make a nice new white stihl.


----------

